# SharePoint Portal Server 2003 - Virtueller Server einrichten



## Lysergsaeure (23. Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen

Bin bei der Konfiguration eines virtuellen Servers unter SharePoint Portal Server 2003 auf folgendes Problem gestossen: 
Nach Handbuch der MS Press muss ich dazu den Link "Virtuelle Servereinstellungen von der Listenseite für virtelle Server aus konfigurieren" anwählen. Dann kommt die Auswahl der virtuellen Server. Wähle ich den eizigen dort vorhanden aus kommt die Seite "Virtuellen Server erweitern". Gemäss Handbuch sollte aber "Allgemeine Einstellungen für virtuelle Server  " kommen. Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen.

Thanks, Matthias


----------

